# Three pizzas



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

And recipe? Or at least ingredients?😄


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What, no offers to share?

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Very Good..Looks delicious! the first one potato & olives? Glad someone else cooks around here!!!
Do you make your own doe? Did you ever make doe in the food processor, it only takes 40 seconds.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well those look good enough to eat.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I do make my own dough.
-1/2 T SAF Gold yeast dissolved in1/4 c warm water and a pinch of sugar
-3/4 c milk mixed with 1/2 c very hot water (microwaved for 90 s)
-In a stand mixer, mix 3/4 c whole wheat flour into the milk/water along with 1 t salt , 1 t sugar, and 1 to 3 T olive oil
-Add in a cup of unbleached all-purpose flour, mix, then the bubbly yeast
-Add more white flour and switch to a dough hook, then add flour until you get a nice dough
-Knead for 5 or 6 minutes, dough should be firm but a bit sticky
-Let rise in an Instant Pot on the yogurt setting for at least 45 minutes. First put some olive oil in the bottom of the pot and turn the dough over in it
-Weigh the dough, divide by 3 and weigh out 1/3 of the dough
-Place on a 14 inch pizza pan, sprinkle a few teaspoons of coarse semolina (e.g., Cream of Wheat) and roll out with a heavy rolling pin. You want the dough to stick to the pan but nor your rolling pin. You will probably need to sprinkle more semolina. Semolina is better than flour because flour gives the pizza a starchy, tough taste and texture. The semolina just sort of disappears into it.
-Brush with garlic olive oil (crush 3 to 6 garlic cloves into 1/4 c of olive oil), top, and bake at a 525 F convection oven for 8 minutes.

The toppings are (top picture to bottom):
1. A smear of pizza sauce (I'm partial to Trader Joe's), and by smear I mean that you are introducing the rolled-out dough to the sauce as chaste and virtuous Victorian friends who may be together in the same room under watchful supervision in order to prevent them from developing an amorous relationship; a few ounces of grated smoked mozzarella; a roughly equivalent amount of grated part-skim mozzarella (a brand name, please, not the kind your supermarket sells at much lower cost and has the faint aroma of cat pee); some Russet potatoes that have been sliced 1/8" thick on a mandoline, tossed with olive oil, a bit of salt and pepper, and baked in a single layer on cookie sheets at a 425 convection oven for 10 minutes, and then carefully guarded from the invading hoards of looters who will smell them from their bedrooms, tv rooms and even the back yard and sneakily stage invasions to try to snatch them from the counter to consume them ravenously, as if they lived under famine conditions (or, alternatively, just make 2 to 3 times as many as you need, depending on the anticipated size of invading armies); sliced Kalamata or similar olives; and some thinly sliced red onion. (The picture shows finely diced white onion, which is what happens when you forget to buy red onion AND you ask my wife to cut the onion, because she hates large chunks of onion, but in fact when they are so small and you bake the hell out of them, they lose all flavor, so sliced is better.)

2. A more generous smear of sauce for this pizza (imagine that, despite all of your efforts at supervision, the chaste Victorian friends have fallen hopelessly for each other and found themselves alone in a room for an hour, so they are all over each other), a very small handful of grated extra-sharp cheddar, a larger handful of grated mozarella, button mushrooms that have been sauteed in a large pan under the high heat of a 20,000 BTU burner in a little canola oil and bit of salt until they are parched and golden brown, and diced raw red bell pepper.

3. By now you have discovered the Victorian friends _in flagrante delicto_ and, in your dismay at their behavior, have sent one of them off to live with an elderly aunt on the other side of the country so that they can never see each other again, so they pine for each other but cannot meet. In other words, no sauce. Just some ricotta mixed with some grated parmesan, black pepper, and a few T of the garlic olive oil mixed into the ricotta instead of brushed onto the dough; and some very thinly sliced tomatoes cut on a mandoline. This was delicious but would have been divine if, applying the same principle of chaste Victorian friendship, I had applied the faintest discoloration of pesto to the hot pizza. Or maybe just some basil pureed with olive oil, just enough so that you could look at it and, squinting, tentatively agree with the proposition that the pizza has the colors of the Italian flag.

These must be made while drinking copious quantities of wine or, as was the case last night, hard apple cider. This inspires a poetical approach to cooking and somehow makes washing the dishes afterwards easier.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

snic said:


> sauce as chaste and virtuous Victorian friends who may be together in the same room under watchful supervision in order to prevent them from developing an amorous relationship;


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

My wife's theory of maple syrup is that there should not be an amorous relationship between syrup and pancake. They are to be modest and chaste with each other, with only the bare minimum of touching. She gingerly pours a few drops and then puts the bottle down and _pushes the bottle away. _Whereas my theory is that maple syrup and pancakes are like new lovers, each of whom have very hot bodies and know it. They are to revel in each other to absolute excess. The sensuous experience of consuming bites of pancake with syrup luxuriously dripping from the fork should feel like it would risk a charge of obscenity if conducted outside the home.

OK, back to work.


----------

